
Air France 447 Thoughts - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2009/06/09/air-france-447-thoughts/
======
david927
_6 the airplane came apart from being oversped, overstressed, etc._

7 but it all happened so instantaneously that no distress signal was given. An
oversped, overstressed plane does not come apart instantly.

8 both pilots of an Air Comet flight from Lima, Peru, to Lisbon, Portugal,
sent a written report on the bright flash they said they saw to Air France,
Airbus and the Spanish civil aviation authority, the airline told CNN.

"Suddenly, we saw in the distance a strong and intense flash of white light,
which followed a descending and vertical trajectory and which broke up in six
seconds," the captain wrote.
[http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/americas/06/04/plane.crash...](http://edition.cnn.com/2009/WORLD/americas/06/04/plane.crash/index.html)

.

In other words, we don't know. Repeat after me: We don't know.

I've been seeing explanations since the event, from the storm to a "computer
glitch" to this, and it's starting to wear on my nerves. Let's get all the
evidence in, including the black box, and only then try to figure it out.

